# In Foster in CA *ANYONE KNOW THIS DOG?*



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Sable Female spayed. Tatoo reading; BHSVIC with a "Tipped ear".


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

* Meant to post this in the Non-Urgent Available for Rescue Section

From her Foster mom;
" Probably 1-2 years old. She has a spay scar. Someone has spent time training her, although I don't think she's ever been allowed in the house before. She knows all the basics plus who knows what else."

She also let me know most of her commands are known in German.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful girl - someone must be looking for her...I hope.


----------

